# BH this weekend - first trial ever!



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Going for the BH this weekend. It's my first SchH trial and actually, this is my first trial ever with my dog (first dog).

So first dog + first trial = a little nervous owner 

Any last minute advice? Do I work him at all tonight? I kept it very light and simple this week - lots of play and nothing new. I'm planning to work him a little bit tonight and then play a little tomorrow right before I step onto the field...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Get there early and walk him a lot. Make sure he potties (I know, sounds simple but way embarrassing if it happens).
Breathe and have fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck! 

And I agree with getting there early. At least that's calming that you'll know what's what and where, not pulling in late and frantic then having to immediately start..


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't forget your scorebook


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

BREATHE while you are taking your turn!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree with get there early and dont forget to have fun 

Scorebook, yep dont forget it 

Good luck!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Good call on getting there early 

Supposedly, there will be a long wait because after tracking the dogs trialing for 1,2,or 3 will do their OB and then the BH dogs will go which will give the first dogs time to rest before protection. So I was debating if I should get there early (like when they come back from tracking) or later. Now I definitely know early is the way to go.

Should I play with him before the trial tomorrow or should I just walk him?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

play or not.... depends on your dog. 
My boy is, hmmmm, how to say this.... is intense. 
So I definitely wanted to take the edge off. Long walk, tug, ball. All before we started the BH routine. Then more ball and walk before the traffic portion. He is also pretty fit, and the weather was cool.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

gagsd said:


> play or not.... depends on your dog.
> My boy is, hmmmm, how to say this.... is intense.
> So I definitely wanted to take the edge off. Long walk, tug, ball. All before we started the BH routine. Then more ball and walk before the traffic portion. He is also pretty fit, and the weather was cool.


Oh so you can take a break to reward and tug a little bit before the traffic portion? I did not know that 

Another reason to come early - ask questions lol

Thanks everyone, any more tips - please feel free to post them here. I'll be reading them all day and I'm sure other people would benefit from it


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have done two BH's and watched multiple trials. All had a significant lapse between the obedience and traffic portions.

Get to trial: Written BH Test at some point.
when judge and trial secretary are ready, BH's will be called up to have tattoo and microchip check and also the basic temperament test.

Next: Again, when judge is ready (usually soon after tattoo check), dog and handler teams are paired up. All teams complete BH ob. routine (except bitches in heat). The trail secretary will usually have the "order of go.". It may or may not be posted.

Then: break- usually something else goes on. Schutzhund dogs do Obedience, etc. Then all BH dogs who passed the obedience (minimum of 42 points) gather for the traffic portion.

Are you prepared for the written test? (is this a USCA trial?)
Remember, you may not get your scorebook back until the end of the day. You are officially "trialing" from the time you turn your scorebook in, until you get it back.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Where is the trial? I have several friends that will be trialing their dogs at the Liberty Schutzhund Club in Troy, NY


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have fun and smile.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

So how did it turn out?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> So how did it turn out?


It didn't  couldn't get up there due to the snow that weekend (the 4th time ever that we have gotten snow in New York in October... Figured I'll wait until the spring, do the BH early so I can do the 1 at our club trial...

Thanks for asking though, I also saw that you recently posted a routine - very nice! and congrats...


----------

